# mexican black king snake



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i wanna get my first snake. and i really like the look of the mexican black kingsnake. they look awesome. just wanted to know. are they a good first snake to have. and also are they easy to get hold of?

thanks for any info in advance


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I don't have a Mexican Black Kingsnake but I do have a Chihuahua Mountain Kingsnake and I find it (never been sexed) to be a very good first snake. Mine has a good appetite and doesn't mind being handled. A caresheet on Kingsnakes is here and also here. I found a place that has a Mexican Black Kingsnake .

Are you looking for an "all Black Snake"? If you are, there is also the Black Milksnake or there's the Eastern Indigo Snake  (although you might need a permit and they do get big!)

Now I don't know what area/country your in but I would check the local Reptile Expos for breeders before ordering from the internet, here's a list of Upcoming Reptile Events. Best of Luck!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thanks very much for all the info.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I had one in the past. They are very typical "kingsnake"...overzealous eaters! Not hard to take care of at all. They should be kept a little warmer than North American kings though. Gorgeous snakes as adults.


----------

